# New Drill Press need recommendations



## GlenG (Jul 19, 2020)

Thru a series of stupid decisions and a badly bruised and sprained wrist and fingers  I have come to the conclusion that a 1) I need to replace my 20year old 8" table top drill press and 2) a gear driven hand drill is NOT a suitable alternative in a pinch.....

So I'm shopping for a new drill press and I'm looking for recommendations for a new floor model.  King, craftex, others?  What are your thoughts?


----------



## DPittman (Jul 20, 2020)

I have a Craftex 22" (I believe) drill press and for the most part like it.  I was disappointed it didn't run a bit truer than it does but I maybe I had unreal expectations.  I put in a keyless chuck and made it better but the table does have flex in  it.  It is the weak point of the outfit.  
I've looked at many makes of the same size and they are all VERY similar. I remember the KING machine as being a bit nicer with maybe a better table? I think the best deal by far is the similar model when its available and on sale at Princess Auto.  They use their blue paint and there are small differences but like I said I think they are all very similar among the brands


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 20, 2020)

I picked up  an older Taiwanese 10" press a few weeks back. It's pretty solid, I popped  the chuck off and put a DTI  against the  taper nose and was frankly very  surprised to see only .0003 runout. Sometimes older can be better.


----------



## DPittman (Jul 20, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> I picked up  an older Taiwanese 10" press a few weeks back. It's pretty solid, I popped  the chuck off and put a DTI  against the  taper nose and was frankly very  surprised to see only .0003 runout. Sometimes older can be better.


How does the runout read as you extend the quill?  That's where mine starts to degrade.  And then the floppy table adds to the imprecision.


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 20, 2020)

DPittman said:


> How does the runout read as you extend the quill? That's where mine starts to degrade. And then the floppy table adds to the imprecision.



At full extension it went to .0006 so basically doubled. 
I do regret trading my old Taiwanese press to get my mill as it was a real gem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 20, 2020)

Well this all depends on a budget and needs. I just have a single floor model that is gear driven and made in Sweden. I also owned Craftex as well as King drill presses in the 17"-22" range as well as older Taiwan made model. The only recommendation I would make is that the heavier models are also better made models. I would ignore for the most part any HP rating of motors or taper (MT4 on a fly weight drill press is marketing department speaking). 

For extra fun and conversation piece you can get very heavy old school style camelback drill - you be the cool kid on the block.


----------



## GlenG (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm leaning towards the King KC-118FC, but haven't decided.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 20, 2020)

That is your standard 17" DP. They usually go for around $200 used. Don't expect anything great - they are a bit light for their size & will flex if you push them noticeably. Nothing wrong with all of that if you actually need that. Its all about intended use & budget. It would also be difficult to find a significantly better new machine in Calgary area for the same price range and spec size.


----------



## GlenG (Aug 2, 2020)

Been busy at work and the cottage, but finally had a chance to pick up a new King KC-118FC on Friday and  I had enough time to put it together before I had to leave for the cottage.  I ended up not having a lot of choice as stock was limited and there has been a real lack of used stuff available on Kijiji or Facebook.  I'm looking forward to giving it a spin when I get home.  The only thing I didn't like while assembling it was the column rack, and the fact that it didn't like to rotate, but I think it will just need some tinkering.  Seems to have gobs of torque especially when compared to my 20yr old 8" Mastercraft DP.


----------



## DPittman (Aug 2, 2020)

New machinery is always nice. Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 2, 2020)

very nice!  (the OFF button is a little small, though)...


----------



## Tom O (Aug 2, 2020)

That’s a new safety feature not only can it be turned off with the hand, you can also headbutt it and in a dimly lit shop it is possible to see stars!


----------



## GlenG (Aug 2, 2020)

After the troubles I ran into with my little one I probably need the giant switch to head butt, LOL.


----------



## Crankit (Aug 2, 2020)

The King...General...Grizzly...some old Craftsman's are very close and probably made by the same taiwanese manufacturer. I have a 30 year old Craftsman 20" that I broke a cast piece for loosening the belts and I got the replacement from King with a slight modification with a drill bit...not bad for not being able to get Craftsman parts anymore.


----------



## Janger (Aug 3, 2020)

A nice upgrade is to get a new keyless chuck. I put one on my machine and it made a big difference.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 3, 2020)

I curse my drill press as it makes sloppy holes most of the time. I saw lots of improvement when I bolted it to the floor. But the biggest improvement came when I got frustrated one day and attached the column to the shop wall for added stability. Then I saw some acceptable holes. I have yet to make a split collar for it to attach to the wall permanently, but it's on my list.

And I agree with @Janger — the keyless chuck is a big improvement.

Congrats on your new machine.


----------

